# Quick question - new car purchase...



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question .... has anyone bought a new vehicle recently in Spain - if purchasing with cash, what sort of % discount were you able to achieve, same question if buying a used vehicle from a approved used franchise dealer? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I’d like to know too. What I do know is that some makes are cheaper than uk and others dearer. So that might have an effect. Kia, Hyundai and Seat are cheaper than uk where Merc and bmw are dearer for example


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You tend to get more of a discount if you buy on HP. It was explained to me that dealers make more money from a finance deal than any other type of deal.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I was under the impression that there is a limit to how much cash can change hands in a legal deal?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I was under the impression that there is a limit to how much cash can change hands in a legal deal?


Hola 

Yes you are right - it will reduce to 1,250€ but that is cash as in Euro notes. A bank transfer can be for millions 

Davexf


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> You tend to get more of a discount if you buy on HP. It was explained to me that dealers make more money from a finance deal than any other type of deal.


Yes but would the discount offset the extra cost to the customer buying a new car on HP ?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> You tend to get more of a discount if you buy on HP. It was explained to me that dealers make more money from a finance deal than any other type of deal.


I agree with above. It's been 3 years since I bought my new car, but at that time they offered a discount if we took advantage of the financing they offered. If we paid for the car outright, however, there was no discount.

And as Megsmum says, there is a limit to how much you can pay in a cash deal. It's 1,000€. But non-fiscal residents have a higher limit, which is 15,000€. You have to turn in papers that prove you're a non-fiscal resident, though, which is tricky business. Good luck finding a car dealer who would be willing to accept the cash. I suspect it would have to be someone who mainly dealt with car sales to foreigners.

edited to add: I understand 'cash' as bank notes. If payment is done through a bank then yes, it can be for done for any amount. And in my case, it was cheaper to pay outright than to take advantage of the financing offered, even with the discount.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Yes you are right - it will reduce to 1,250€ but that is cash as in Euro notes. A bank transfer can be for millions
> 
> Davexf


Thought so

But a bank transfer is not cash


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Last time I bought a new car (albeit in the UK) I was advised to take the finance option, and then pay off the finance immediately in one hit. That way I got £500 cash back and an additional 3 years warranty.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Tom1957 said:


> Last time I bought a new car (albeit in the UK) I was advised to take the finance option, and then pay off the finance immediately in one hit. That way I got £500 cash back and an additional 3 years warranty.


Yes - so far my experience of Spanish deals is they are a lot meaner than anything you might get in the UK, 
particularly when it comes to putting anything on finance.

Even the so called naught percent deals seem to come with a hefty indemnity premium.



Personally if I had an old ( later than Sept 2009 ) UK registered car ( today ) I would exchange it for a new
one under the current UK Car scappage scheme ( with generous trade in prices ) still being offered by UK 
car dealers upto April this year. Despite the disadvantages, eg RHD car matriculating it to Spanish plates,
etc, etc.
I reckon you would still be quids in and avoid the Spanish meaness of harder ITV rules in ironing out older cars
from Spanish roads, instead of joining in round two of the Car scrappage schemes like the UK.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm not disputing that there is a law about how much cash can change hands in a deal, however, in my opinion and experience it not strictly enforced or even enforceable for that matter. Personal example, I purchased a new TV and sound bar from a major dept store in Malaga and my factura was for €2,480 which I paid in cash.....nobody questioned it. Also second hand car dealers are similar species the world over, I would be very surprised if you turned up at a used car showroom with cash to do a deal that they'd take a sharp intake of breath and turn you away. Pretty certain they'd accommodate you.
Big amounts of cash change hands 24/7 in the Casino's of Marbella.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry Guys.... poor choice of words.

What I meant was, what sort of a discount might I be able to get or negotiate on a new/nearly new vehicle without taking out dealer/manufacturer finance.... funds would be paid by bank transfer, not a bin liner full of notes!!!

Apologies for the confusion!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Localizer said:


> Sorry Guys.... poor choice of words.
> 
> What I meant was, what sort of a discount might I be able to get or negotiate on a new/nearly new vehicle without taking out dealer/manufacturer finance.... funds would be paid by bank transfer, not a bin liner full of notes!!!
> 
> Apologies for the confusion!


Practically none and if you were contemplating on part exchanging a former British RHD car on Spanish plates, 
the car dealers reaction would be 'your having a laugh, if you think we will part exchange that' for a new car in Spain.

As for other discounts, as I said before my experience of car dealers in Spain are mean, unless a promotion
are forced on them by their head office.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Williams2 said:


> Practically none and if you were contemplating on part exchanging a former British RHD car on Spanish plates,
> the car dealers reaction would be 'your having a laugh, if you think we will part exchange that' for a new car in Spain.
> 
> As for other discounts, as I said before my experience of car dealers in Spain are mean, unless a promotion
> are forced on them by their head office.


No part exchange, but agree with the mean...! Thanks everyone!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Localizer said:


> No part exchange, but agree with the mean...! Thanks everyone!


In my experience, I have found car dealers here to be honest and far from mean. Our first car we bought in the next town and the dealership owner recognised us from having seen us in the village (he lives here) so no problems. Our two subsequent cars have been bought from the Citroën agent in the next town and again we have been very well accommodated. In fact, we have never found anyone here who is mean. 

The local builder replaced the drain from the shower the other day and refuses to allow us to pay even for the parts which he went and got especially to do the job. 

When we first arrived, one of the bars in the park had a menu in English which had been very poorly translated so that any Brits used it as a source of great amusement. We told the owner about the problem and translated it for him correctly but refused to let him pay. We now have difficulty paying for anything we have there and have now resolved that problem by telling him that unless we pay, we don't patronise his bar.

However, one need to consider the fact that this is what applies here and may well not do so elsewhere.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> In my experience, I have found car dealers here to be honest and far from mean.


I read 'mean' as 'less flexible in offering discounts', either due to custom or having less flexibility with which to offer discounts.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes exactly how I interpreted "mean" and from experience having bought a new car last year and shopped around the general impression I got was that main dealers don't have the same level of "flexibility" as the U.K when it comes to doing deals. In my case rather than haggle over extra discount they increased the spec.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Mean - as in the opposite of generous in negotiating any reduction in showroom prices .....


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Localizer said:


> Sorry Guys.... poor choice of words.
> 
> What I meant was, what sort of a discount might I be able to get or negotiate on a new/nearly new vehicle without taking out dealer/manufacturer finance.... funds would be paid by bank transfer, not a bin liner full of notes!!!
> 
> Apologies for the confusion!


In my experience - ZERO


----------

